# Comment vous traite votre FAI ?



## takamaka (20 Mars 2006)

Pour vous faire une idée NEUF, faites un tour ici  et en particulier, regardez la vidéo en date du 10/01/2006.

Vidéo disponible (et source de trhread) sur MacADSL

Y'a encore du boulot !!!


----------



## iteeth (20 Mars 2006)

Salut!
Moi je suis chez NEUF telecom et je n'ai eu que des soucis avec eux. Tout d'abord impossible de me connecter en haut débit, finalement le problème venait du modem.Ils m'ont renvoyé un autre mais mais j'ai renvoyé le déffectueux à mes frais... 
J'avais pris EN ESSAI de deux mois(gratuits) le pack sécurité(antivirus, antispam et tout le toutim...), la conseillère m'a affirmé qu'il était compatible mac, malheuresement, non... j'ai donc téléphonné avant les deux mois gratuits pour faire supprimer cette offre. Mais surprise! Le mois dernier je me suis apperçu sur ma facture que l'option n'avais pas été suprimée... :modo: J'ai donc rappelé le service client... à la longue c'est chiant.
Et à la fin du mois dernier, plus de haut débit. Ma bande passante passait de 128k à 300k alors qu'habituellement je suis en 8mégas. Au bout d'une semaine je me suis résigné à appeler le service technique. Technique? chez le neuf ils sont aussi techniciens que moi jsuis astronaute. Ce fameux technicien m'as assuré que j'avais attrapé un virus:hosto: alors là ça m'as fais un choc:casse: ; il à donc ensuite fait des tests et m'a dit que le modem recevait bien 8 méga mais que ça venait de l'ordi. :hein:  J'ai donc laissé tomber... et miracle!!! quelques jours plus tard, tout remarchai..:bebe:  Mais là s'en a été trop, encore un soucis, aussi petit soit il, et je résilie. Mais chez qui aller? free? ou club internet? on m'as dit que ces deux fai étaient pas mal. J'espère ne pas avoir été trop long, mais pour ceux qui ne savent pas quel fai choisir, PAS NEUF telecom!!


----------



## wolverine (20 Mars 2006)

lol ! en effet c'est laborieux ! maintenant ca fait 5ans que je suis chez noos et franchement j'ai jamais eu de gros soucis et le peu de fois ou j'ai appeler la hot line j'avais quelqu'un au bout de 2min , maintenant je dois etre un cas isolé !


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

Expérience similaire avec ..... APPLECARE!
Une gonzesse qui n'arrêtait pas de faire l'aller et retour vers quelqu'un "de plus compétent" ... j'ai soupiré plus d'une fois


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (20 Mars 2006)

Hello!
Moi j'étais chez Scarlet (en Belgique). J'avais un abonnement ADSL, ça coupait tout le temps, j'avais tout le temps des pertes de signale ADSL, le service clientèle nous répondait toujours que c'est parce qu'ils agrandissaient le réseau... Cela n'empêche que lorsque ça dure plus de 3mois, on est en droit de se poser des questions.
Bref maintenant j'ai changé de fournisseur, je suis chez Belgacom qui m'avait fait une très chouette offre, j'ai plus de problème.
Ps: je suis toujours avec le même Routeur/modem ADSL que lorsque j'étais sur Scarlet.


----------



## saturnin (20 Mars 2006)

Bah vous savez je pense que les personnes travaillant dans ces services ont soi à faire à des utilisateurs vraiment novices qui n'y comprennent fondamentalement pas grand chose, soit à des gens qui s'y connaissent un peu voire souvent plus qu'eux mêmes.
Faut pas s'étonner, les hotliners ne sont en général pas des grands techniciens, ce qui permet aux FAI de réduire leur frais (j'en viens même parfois à me demander si justement ils ne font pas exprès de mettre des personnes qui ne s'y connaissent pas à fond afin d'augmenter le temps de résolution du problème et ainsi d'empocher le pactole).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Ce qui est grave c'est que cet état de fait est un vrai scandale et qu'il n'y a personne pour le dénoncer ! Chacun prie de son coté pour que tout se passe bien à chaquue souscription. Ca se passe mal dans beaucoup de cas, mais chacun reste isolé. Bien que farouche opposant de la mentalité anglo-saxone, j'en viens à envier le système des class actions. Quand je vois comme ils ont traité mon père, depuis un mois et demi sans téléphone après dégroupage total... On lui répêtait que ça venait de lui, un technicien a fini par passer pour reconnaître que ça venait du central... 
Je suis chez télé2 (débroupage partiel) sans problèmes, il est chez neuf... Comme une lettre à la poste pour moi qui m'y connaissais un peu, le calvaire pour lui, à le dégouter de son premier contact avec le net.


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

Ecoeurant de devoir attendre indéfiniment tout en payant

- Que dirions-nous si un taximan lançait le compteur et disparaissait pour aller aux toilettes ou bien se mettait à soulever le capot pour réparer son moteur qui ne démarre pas ... ou se mettait à réparer son pneu crevé?

Chez Belgacom en belgique,heureusement que ces appels ne sont pas facturés car ils ne sont pas trop empressés de répondre les bougres ...


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai eus de gros problèmes avec Free! 3 semaines sans téléphones ni internet! Mes parents ont du dépenser 90 de frais de téléphone pour les appeller plusieurs fois!

Et maintenant, je suis chez Wanadoo! Et ça marche nickel depuis plus d'un an! Alors Wanadoo c'est peut être un peu plus chère pour un peu moins de débit mais au moins ça marche et on ne vous prend pas pour des cons dès que vous appellez la Hotline!

Et le plus gros avantage! Le jour où il y a un problème, vous pouvez aller dans une agence et réclammer directement!  Et là il bougent!


----------



## ithymique (21 Mars 2006)

moi je suis passé de tiscali 1024 à Alice 8 Mbps avec téléphone gratuit, et bien six mois après je suis toujours en 1024 et sans téléphone gratuit.


----------



## jojoleretour (21 Mars 2006)

Je suis chez Club internet je dois dire que j'ai pas a me plaindre, sauf pour live pass qui est reservé aux utilisateurs win....


----------



## saturnin (21 Mars 2006)

Bon moi je suis chez wanadoo et je n'ai pour l'instant pas eu de soucis (bon j'aime pas trop dire ça, suffit que je le dise pour que ça arrive).
Free me tentait bien à une époque, puis bon voilà si ça continue comme ça, n'aimant pas me prendre la tête, je pense y rester.


----------



## iteeth (21 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, je suis chez Wanadoo! Et ça marche nickel depuis plus d'un an! Alors Wanadoo c'est peut être un peu plus chère pour un peu moins de débit mais au moins ça marche et on ne vous prend pas pour des cons dès que vous appellez la Hotline!



Pas toujours malheureusement! Mes parents sont chez wanadoo et ils ont fréquement des coupures... mais pour revenir à la hotline de neuf tel, c'est qu'elle se trouve je pense(a cause de l'accent très prononcé des "techniciens"), en afrique du nord, et ça facilite pas les choses pour se comprendre...


----------



## saturnin (21 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Et le plus gros avantage! Le jour où il y a un problème, vous pouvez aller dans une agence et réclammer directement!  Et là il bougent!



C'est aussi ce qui m'a décidé à prendre wanadoo.


----------



## Steph-24 (21 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce qui m'a décidé à prendre wanadoo.


Oui, je pense que c'est l'avantage numéro 1 et surtout c'est ce qui manque à tout les autres FAI. Il savent très bien (Free, Neuf, Alice etc...) que les clients en auront marre d'appeller en permanance et de payer des sommes astronomiques. 

Pour moi c'était très simple avec Free! 

J'ai eu la coupure et plus rien pendant la journée! J'ai téléphoné le soir et on m'a dit que ça allait etre réparer le lendemain! 3 jours après toujours rien! je retéléphone et la on me dit que dans une semaine ce sera bon! Au bout de 2  semaine et demi toujours rien!
Alors j'ai pris la Freebox, je l'ai renvoyé, j'ai bloqué les comptes et j'ai plus rien payé même pas les frais de résiliations!

J'ai reçu plusieurs lettres dans les premiers mois, pour les mois inpayés et les frais de résiliation non réglés, jusqu'à des lettres "derniers avis amiable"! Je les ai dechirer et depuis (ça fait plus d'un an) je n'ai plus de nouvelles!

Alors je dis ça pour beaucoup de monde! Il ne faut pas vous laisser avoir! Ils veulent juste impressionner les gens avec leur lettre juridique mais vous n'avez qu'à les jeter.


----------



## Giam_ (21 Mars 2006)

Si je changeais, ce serait certainement pour Free, mais Wanamoo reste à mon sens le numéro 1 du sans souci à l'heure de tout de suite.


----------



## Giam_ (21 Mars 2006)

> Alors je dis ça pour beaucoup de monde! Il ne faut pas vous laisser avoir! Ils veulent juste impressionner les gens avec leur lettre juridique mais vous n'avez qu'à les jet



J'ai eu le cas avec Encyclopedia Universalis qui m'a envoyé la version 11 (j'ai la 10) en essai. Ce n&#8217;est que plus tard que j'ai reçu la facture - les rigolos  - j'ai laissé pisser, déjà cinq courriers et aucun article de loi mis en avant - l'ont dans le... c'est... d'amateurs


----------



## Aquilane (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !

Nous, c'est UPC-Chello (cablo-opérateur) depuis quand même 4 ans.
Leurs services techniques sont à peu près incompétents et leur service client est déplorable... Mais voilà : plus de 6 mois sans abonnement chez FT, c'est 110 euros pour rouvrir une ligne et en plus, UPC facture 50 euros de frais de résiliation ! Alors, on sert les dents et on espère que ça va s'arranger (mais depuis le temps, j'en doute vraiment !).

Florilège de leur relation avec nous : ils ont perdus au moins deux fois nos règlements et nous ont coupés téléphone et internet pour non-paiement (sans compter les frais de dossier à chaque fois... et si on ne les paye pas, ils nous recoupent !) ; certains appels de nos correspondants sonnent "dans le vide" : nous sommes là, mais le téléphone ne sonne pas chez nous -> réponse des techniciens = c'est votre téléphone... Sauf qu'après avoir changé le téléphone, ça le fait toujours de temps en temps (évidemment, vu le problème, c'est délicat de déterminer vraiment combien de fois ça le fait : pour l'appelant, ça sonne simplement comme si nous n'étions pas là !) ; le débit est assez aléatoire (même si ça a l'air de s'arranger ces derniers temps) ; et surtout, surtout, on a vraiment l'impression d'être plus qu'indésirables !

Alors voilà, on se tate pour tenter Alice quand ils seront sur notre commune (ils sont les seuls à nous proposer le remboursement de la ligne FT...)


----------



## Imaginus (21 Mars 2006)

Exactement. 

En matiere de contrat sil votre FAI n'a pas fournit les prestations engagées et decrite dans le contrat,ils ont clairement rompu ce dernier. Ne vous laissez pas faire. Faites immédiatement opposition et renvoyez le modem (le cas echeant). Si votre FAI vous contacte pour reclamer une quelconque somme faites la sourde oreille.N'hesitez pas a prendre conseil à 60 millions de consommateurs.


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Mars 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> maintenant ca fait 5ans que je suis chez noos et franchement j'ai jamais eu de gros soucis et le peu de fois ou j'ai appeler la hot line j'avais quelqu'un au bout de 2min , maintenant je dois etre un cas isolé !



Jean-Miche sort de ce corps !   



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Alors Wanadoo c'est peut être un peu plus chère pour un peu moins de débit mais au moins ça marche et on ne vous prend pas pour des cons dès que vous appellez la Hotline!



Humf, même pas, je connais quelqu'un qui suite à une coupure s'est battu avec la hotline qui lui a raconté n'importe quoi plusieurs fois de suite (avec un n'importe quoi différent à chaque fois)... :mouais: 

'+


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

'tain dire que l'abandon du monopole sur le dernier km vient de tomber ici, chuis dégouté


----------



## fpoil (21 Mars 2006)

chez free : un départ laborieux car il a fallu que je passe par les newsgroup pour que ma ligne fonctionne (pensez y aux newsgroup, c'est moins cher que la hotline), bref 3 semaines de perdues mais depuis sans pb (1 ans 1/2 maintenant)

pour ma môman, wanadoo, certes plus cher que les autres mais sur, aucun pb en 4 ans (sauf 1 fois une coupure général d'1 journée), bon c'est vrai j'ai viré leur modem usb et installé un modem ethernet et un routeur wifi

ps : j'ai aussi une connexion noos (il faudrait que ma copine la résilie ....), comment dire, à part leur mesquinerie avec leur modem et les misères qu'ils font au routeur wifi non noos, rien à dire (c'est vrai qu'il ya longtemps que l'on ne l'a pas utilisé...)


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que dirions-nous si un taximan lançait le compteur et disparaissait pour aller aux toilettes ou bien se mettait à soulever le capot pour réparer son moteur qui ne démarre pas



Exactement   



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Chez Belgacom en belgique,heureusement que ces appels ne sont pas facturés car ils ne sont pas trop empressés de répondre les bougres ...



Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mais je paie ma ligne (België ook) et ils ne sont pas plus empressés de te répondre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça peut te rassurer, mais je paie ma ligne (België ook) et ils ne sont pas plus empressés de te répondre


Une expérience positive : après emménagement, le téléphone fonctionnait mais pas l'ADSL. Téléphone chez belgacom qui donne le numéro du service ADSL, là ils me demandent si un technicien peut venir tel jour à telle heure, je dis OK. Le technicien arrive au jour et à l'heure dite, répare, constate que «c'est de leur faute» et ne me facture rien du tout. Content.


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Une expérience positive : après emménagement, le téléphone fonctionnait mais pas l'ADSL. Téléphone chez belgacom qui donne le numéro du service ADSL, là ils me demandent si un technicien peut venir tel jour à telle heure, je dis OK. Le technicien arrive au jour et à l'heure dite, répare, constate que «c'est de leur faute» et ne me facture rien du tout. Content.



Belgacom fournit un assez bon service tant qu'on est chez eux. Moi, les problèmes ont commencé quand j'ai voulu partir  :hein:


----------



## MacMadam (21 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Une expérience positive : après emménagement, le téléphone fonctionnait mais pas l'ADSL. Téléphone chez belgacom qui donne le numéro du service ADSL, là ils me demandent si un technicien peut venir tel jour à telle heure, je dis OK. Le technicien arrive au jour et à l'heure dite, répare, constate que «c'est de leur faute» et ne me facture rien du tout. Content.



Belgacom fournit un assez bon service tant qu'on est chez eux. Moi, les problèmes ont commencé quand j'ai voulu partir  :hein:


----------



## macaddicted (22 Mars 2006)

mamadoo est le moins mauvais, au moins il y a un semblant de SAV , les techniciens ne sont pas des foudres de guerre mais avec de la chance on tombe sur un correct 
des fois de vrais champions du monde 
en 2 ans d'adsl mamadoo j'ai eu au total 5 jours d'interruption et 4 mois gratosses pour compensation ............. il y a facilement pire


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Mars 2006)

macaddicted a dit:
			
		

> mamadoo est le moins mauvais, au moins il y a un semblant de SAV , les techniciens ne sont pas des foudres de guerre mais avec de la chance on tombe sur un correct
> des fois de vrais champions du monde
> en 2 ans d'adsl mamadoo j'ai eu au total 5 jours d'interruption et 4 mois gratosses pour compensation ............. il y a facilement pire



Par mamadoo, tu entends Wanadoo? 
Ou je suis tout à fait à côté de la plaque! C'est juste pour être sur avant de dire une connerie


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Par mamadoo, tu entends Wanadoo?
> Ou je suis tout à fait à côté de la plaque! C'est juste pour être sur avant de dire une connerie



 C'est comme ça qu'il est nommé sur beaucoup de forums...:mouais:


----------



## Steph-24 (22 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça qu'il est nommé sur beaucoup de forums...:mouais:



Ah ok, désolé je ne connaissais pas! Mais tu m'a appris quelque chose


----------



## macaddicted (22 Mars 2006)




----------



## Giam_ (22 Mars 2006)

J'en étais resté à wanamoo, mais maintenant que vous le dites


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir

Je relance le fil, suite à des problèmes que je viens d'avoir avec Wanadoo.


_Premier problème._

La semaine dernière, après des mois de fonctionnement sans trop d'histoires (seulement quelques coupures d'une durée inférieure à trois heures), ma liaison Internet via ADSL a été interrompue tôt le matin, alors que toute la maison dormait (la coupure a été enregistrée dans le journal de mon modem-routeur Ethernet). Mais, chose inhabituelle, cette fois-ci le modem synchronisait encore, et les paramètres de la ligne étaient corrects. J'ai procédé à quelques tests (avec le Mac, le PC et l'ancien modem) et j'ai vérifié l'installation téléphonique (filtres, téléphones). Chez moi, tout semblait ok. 

La liaison Internet n'étant toujours pas rétablie à midi, j'ai appelé la hotline (le 3900, à 0,34&#8364;/min). Le serveur vocal m'a annoncé une attente inférieure à deux minutes, mais après plus de vingt minutes j'attendais toujours d'être mis en relation avec un opérateur. J'ai donc rappelé en fin d'après-midi, où j'ai enfin pu avoir quelqu'un.

La personne au bout du fil a commencé à enregistrer mon dossier. En notant les caractéristiques de ma configuration, elle semblait insinuer que le dépannage n'allait peut-être pas être possible parce que j'utilisais un Mac au lieu d'un PC, et un modem-routeur Ethernet différent du modem ADSL USB fourni d'origine. Comme je la rassurais en lui disant que j'avais déjà testé avec un PC sous Windows XP et avec le modem USB qu'ils m'avaient fourni, elle m'a passé un technicien. Après quelques vérifications, celui-ci a découvert que la panne provenait du BAS (un de leurs équipements, situé après le DSLAM, et donc sans rapport direct avec ma ligne et mon installation). Il m'a indiqué qu'une équipe de maintenance allait régler le problème sous 48h.

La connexion à Internet a été rétablie le surlendemain, soit après plus d'une cinquantaine d'heures d'interruption.


_Deuxième problème._

Ce dimanche, la liaison Internet a de nouveau été coupée tôt le matin. Je me suis retrouvé avec les mêmes symptômes que la semaine précédente (synchronisation correcte, absence de mire ADSL). J'ai donc fait les mêmes vérifications sur mon matériel informatique et mon installation téléphonique, puis j'ai appelé la hotline.

Et c'est là que ça s'est corsé.

Je suis resté assez longtemps au téléphone avec une personne, indéniablement butée, qui déroulait bêtement une liste de questions, sans jamais tenir compte de ce que je lui disais. Cette personne, qui parlais difficilement le français, s'est d'abord déclarée incompétente (pas formée) sur les matériels que j'utilisais  , m'a enjoint de retourner mon modem-routeur au service après-vente du constructeur   , et m'a finalement poussé à accepter l'intervention payante d'un technicien à mon domicile :mouais: .

Comme j'apprécie moyennement qu'on se paye ouvertement ma tête, j'ai fini par raccrocher  . Au bout du compte, j'avais déjà payé l'équivalent d'un mois d'abonnement en communications téléphoniques, et je n'avais pas le début d'un espoir de solution à mon problème.

J'ai rappelé le lundi matin, mais j'ai raccroché après dix minutes, alors qu'on m'annonçait une attente inférieure à deux minutes.

J'ai rappelé un peu plus tard, mais une opératrice m'a indiqué que leur système informatique venait de tomber en panne, et qu'elle ne pouvait pas prendre en compte ma demande. Elle a noté mon numéro de portable en me disant qu'elle allait me rappeler un quart d'heure plus tard.

J'ai attendu pendant deux heures, et comme je ne voyais toujours rien venir, c'est moi qui ai rappelé. Je suis tombé sur un technicien, qui, comme la semaine précédente, a fait plusieurs vérifications pour découvrir qu'encore une fois le BAS le fonctionnait pas normalement. Le service chargé du BAS ne répondant pas (ils venaient sans doute de partir manger parce qu'il était midi), le technicien a pris mon numéro de portable et a promis qu'on me rappellerait si nécessaire.

On ne m'a pas rappelé, mais la connexion à Internet a été rétablie le surlendemain, soit après plus de 80 heures d'interruption.

Au final, la coupure de ce dimanche m'a fait perdre beaucoup de temps, et m'a coûté l'équivalent de plus de deux mois d'abonnement en communications téléphoniques. Pour un problème qui au final ne venait pas de chez moi.


Cette mésaventure m'a au moins appris plusieurs choses :
- il ne faut pas appeler la hotline en dehors des heures de bureau. Quand on appelle trop tôt, trop tard ou à l'heure des repas, l'attente s'éternise (personne ne répond). Et le dimanche, on tombe sur un employé qui temporise (peut-être parce qu'il ne doit y avoir personne de compétent pour répondre correctement) et tente accessoirement de vous estamper (FT est là pour faire du fric, avant tout).
- il faut appeler d'un poste fixe FT quand on le peut. Les temps d'attente sont gratuits à cette seule condition. Et puis les communications durent longtemps, et les tarifs de la hotline à partir d'une cabine publique ou d'un portable sont proprement prohibitifs (ils sont presque triplés dans le cas d'un portable).

Ça m'a aussi donné l'occasion de relire plus attentivement mon contrat d'abonnement. Il apparaît finalement que rien ne garantit au client l'accès effectif à Internet. Ce qui est sûr en revanche, c'est que le client doit payer, même en cas d'interruption du service, et qu'il ne peut prétendre à aucun dédommagement d'aucune sorte, quels que soient les préjudices subis.


----------



## artaud (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
ce que vous dites me fait penser à la différence apprise dans nos jeunes années de droit entre une garantie contractuelle et une garantie légale, la première ne pouvant en aucun cas se substituer à la seconde. Sans doute, le contrat est-il la loi des cocontractants, mais le contrat peut être illégal.
Je ne connais pas la jurisprudence à ce titre, mais un prestataire de service qui facture un service qu'il ne rend pas est peut-être dans une situation contractuellement possible, mais ne rien ne s'oppose à la contestation de cette situation contractuelle devant les tribunaux de l'ordre judiciaire si l'on estime cette situation illégale.
Il y a quelques années avais un G4 avec un modem qui claquait à peu près tous les 2 mois, aller-retour chez un réparateur mac agréé, pendant plus d'un an. Au bout d'un an et demi, demande à la FNAC le remboursement du G4, on me répond garantie contractuelle 1an, au revoir Monsieur, je réponds moi "vice cachés", garantie 5 ans, menace des tribunaux et de dommages intérêts Au bout de 2 mois , remboursement des 1912  dépensés pour ce G4.
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on est pas toujours obligé de se faire "baiser". La Hot-line par nature, c'est de la baise. Donc si on peut, ne jamais utiliser, jamais.
Sur G5, connection Ethernet 8 M depuis 2 ans bientôt avec Wanadoo, jamais eu un problème, jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai eu une excellente expérience avec mon FAI télé 2. Un beau jour mon ordi ne se connecte plus. J'appelle la hotline (moins de 10 secondes d'attente), je tombe sur un mec qui connaît os X mieux que moi et fait le diagnostic en 10 minutes : modem grillé. Un tour en magasin et tout a été réglé...


----------



## skystef (31 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part, j'étais il y a deux ans parti de chez Free car je en pouvais pas avoir de téléphonie illimté faute d'être dégroupée. Je suis allez chez Neuf Télécom sans grande envie mais eux me proposer le téléphone et quelques mois plus tard la télé pour à peine plus cher.   Presque 2 ans plus tard, Neuf me traite comme bon bombre de ses clients fidèle : comme un numéro (pour ne pas dire une merde).   

J'ai résilié la télé il y a 5 mois, ils ont perdu le modem (remis pourtant contre signature) et m'ont facturé 5 mois de télé pour rien. après 30 de hotline, on me dit que c'est reglé et que je devrais être remboursé : j'attends avec impatience ma prochaine facture.
 J'ai du attendre 6 mois pour passer à l'ADSL2+, ma console de changements d'options étant resté bloqué.  J'ai toujours eu des incompétants au support technique ou clientèle, des conseillers parlant à peine le français et répétant toujours la même chose.

 Aujourd'hui je paye 29.90 pour l'adsl 8 mega, le téléphone, leur modem de merde et le wifi. C'est plus cher qu'ailleurs mais j'attends encore avant de changer vu les soucis à venir en cas de résiliation (ils vont encore perdre le modem, retarder la résiliation, va falloir les appeler 40 fois, payer 70 de hotline 15 de colis et 5 de recommandé).

 Les meilleures phrases, digne de Bashfr pour ceux qui connaissent :    

moi: ma neuf box marche en usb mais pas en ethernet&quot;  
eux : on va vous changer le modem    

... trois semaines plus tard    et toujours pas de modem neuf

 moi :ma neuf box marche pas en ethernet mais seulement en USB, sous Mac patati, pis je vaux pas d'usb c'est pas terrible pour une connexion..
 eux :mais ça marche en USB donc je vois pas le problème. si ça marche pas l'ethernet gardez l'usb et puis c'est tout&quot; (véridique ! )

 La seule fois où un technicien, en l'occurence une technicienne a été compétante c'est quan j'ai commandé le wifi et que je n'arivais pas à le faire focntionner entre la neuf box et le mac. La technicienne s'y connaissait et on a fait en 5 minutes tous les réglages et configurations.    Neuf télécom est à EVITER, c'est cher et quand ça fonctionne il faut éviter de changer d'options et surtout de les résilier.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Je viens de m'abonner à wanadoo par le net et j'ai payé par CB : mais je ne sais pas combien j'ai payé   et je n'ai pas de facture  disant que j'ai bien payé ....
Voilà comment me traîte mon FAI :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'abonner à wanadoo par le net et j'ai payé par CB : mais je ne sais pas combien j'ai payé   et je n'ai pas de facture  disant que j'ai bien payé ....
> Voilà comment me traîte mon FAI :mouais:


Normalement, les factures sont accessibles sur leur site www.wanadoo.fr (quand ça marche) à la rubrique "Mon compte"->"Ma facture". On doit les télécharger, et elles sont au format PDF.

Un conseil en passant : en cas de non utilisation des "Achats de Services sur Internet" (le paiement automatique de services en ligne supplémentaire), il est préférable de désactiver l'option "Paiement Wanadoo" si on ne veut pas voir sa facture augmenter accidentellement.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2006)

Sinon, Wanadoo a encore coupé ce matin tôt. Troisième problème en dix jours ! Sauf que ce coup-ci, c'est leur SAV qui m'a appelé, à 10h, sur mon portable.

La conversation partait mal, parce qu'encore une fois, le technicien incriminait d'emblée mon installation sans chercher plus loin.

Comme je lui racontais ce qui s'était passé depuis dix jours, il m'a affirmé avec culot qu'il n'y avait pas eu d'intervention de leur part, alors qu'un autre technicien m'avait affirmé le contraire.

Ils ont d'ailleurs perdu la trace ce qui s'était passé : d'après leur historique, il n'y a pas eu de panne la semaine dernière et je ne les ai jamais appelés  !

Il m'a encore proposé de m'envoyer un technicien à domicile, pour faire les mêmes tests que moi, et (je cite) "prouver que mon installation est en cause" (je pense qu'il s'agissait d'un lapsus... révélateur).

J'ai dû donner de la voix, car je n'ai plus le temps de recevoir quiconque chez moi pour faire ce genre d'imbécilité (en partie à cause du fait que je dois maintenant me déplacer pour entreprendre les démarches que j'aurais dû faire par Internet, si ça avait marché).

Le technicien a finalement consenti à commencer une série de tests.

La liaison a été rétablie un heure après, à 11h, et le technicien m'a rappelé pour s'excuser et m'avouer qu'un certain nombre de problèmes intermittents survenaient dans leurs équipements. Ma ligne est sous surveillance, et si ça saute de nouveau, ils changent leur matériel.

J'espère enfin tenir le bon bout. Wait and see...


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

Bon alors, j'ai déménagé il y a peu, j'ai commencé par prendre maligneTv que j'ai depuis quelques temps. J'attendais de racheter un mac pour me prendre l'adsl. C'est chose faite, j'ai commandé la livebox il y a 2 semaines.

J'ai donc chez moi un macbook, qui se connecte à l'adsl 8 méga alors que je n'ai pas encore reçu la livebox, mais via un cable ethernet branché (juste pour voir on sait jamais si ça s'trouve ça marche) sur le modem de malignetv.

Mamadoo m'a bien envoyé les documents, incomplets, que j'ai retourné, incomplets. J'attends donc ma livebox mais en attendant, j'ai l'adsl et je ne sais pas comment ils vont faire pour me facturer (j'ai commandé par téléphone).

Bref, ils feraient de s'équiper de logiciels "agiles" ou un truc dans l'genre parce qu'en grattant un peu, chui sûr que j'peux rester comme ça avec l'adsl gratos pendant supeeeer longtemps...


----------



## Pifou (31 Mai 2006)

J'ai l'impression que pour les FAI, il y a une part non négligeable de chance : que ce soit à la lecture des expériences des uns et des autres (en particulier sur MacGé  ), en discutant avec mes amis, parents ou collègues, ou encore à partir de mon vécu personnel avec Wanadoo puis Neuf Télécom, j'ai l'intime conviction que quel que soit le fournisseur d'accès, soit vous ne rencontrez jamais aucun problème (ce qui est pour l'instant mon cas avec mes 2 FAI successifs  ), soit les galères n'en finissent pas .

Personnellement, j'ai peur que c'est le prix à payer pour l'ouverture du marché des télécoms (mais en contrepartie, nous y avons largement gagné sur les prix, en tout cas pour les accès internet  ) : le système est devenu tellement complexe, avec un nombre tel d'intervenants (physiquement comme informatiquement), que plus personne ne s'y retrouve. En plus, il est bien plus facile de renvoyer la balle chez quelqu'un d'autre que de traiter le problème ... de toute façon le client peut difficilement vérifier. Et effectivement, la disparition d'interlocuteurs physique n'arrange pas les choses (personnellement, les boutiques France Télécom n'ont jamais su me dire autre chose que "ce n'est pas de notre ressort ; il faut contacter la Hot Line"  ).


----------



## jedimaster (31 Mai 2006)

je trouve que wanadoo est un bon FAI pour mac. Malgré tout, wanadoo a des grosses lacunes, ils livrent des modems (ils m'ont envoyés deux modems(fast800) alors que j'en paye qu'un seul)  avec des pilotes qui ne marchaient pas où sont très mal portés sur mac en particulier avec tiger. Il a fallu attendre les MAJ apple (4 mois environ) pour que wanadoo soit totalement stable sur mon ibook. Avant je devais attendre 1 à 2 heures pour que le modem soit bien synchronisé avec l'ordi. Sans cela, la connexion ne durait pas plus d'une minute. Hors j'ai un autre soucis maintenant avec wanadoo. C'est lorsque je suis connecté à un internet et que je reçois un appel et que je décroche, la connexion se coupe (ce qui est très énerant lorsque je fais de gros téléchargements). Je pense que c'est un problème de ligne téléphonique. Je termine avec cette parenthèse.  Pour conclure je devrais dire que l'un des gros avantage de wanadoo, c'est sa présence dans beaucoup de ville de France contrairement aux autres FAI mais il faudrait qu'ils revoient  leur politique tarifaire qui est assez prohibitif pour des petites budgets. Par contre ils ont un très bon service commercial à distance(pas du tout d'attente lorsque j'ai voulu changer le débit de la ligne)  mais en ce qui concerne le service technique c'est autre chose.


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mai 2006)

Je crois qu'un FAI c'est ni bon ni mauvais (sauf Alice ex Tiscali). Je pense aussi qu'une grande part de chance joue aussi helas.

-Humeur et accent de la nenette Senegalaise
-Etat de leurs ordinateurs sur place
-Si le tit gars du service reglement n'a pas dormi sur la béquille
-L'age du capitaine
-L'alignement des planetes


----------



## rizoto (31 Mai 2006)

Je suis chez Numéricable. Et à ma grande surprise je n'ai eu aucun problème. 2 déconnection de 1h après 3 mois d'utilisation.


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mai 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez Numéricable. Et à ma grande surprise je n'ai eu aucun problème. 2 déconnection de 1h après 3 mois d'utilisation.




Excellent FAI Numericable ... La ou y'a le cable et peu d'abonnés...


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

Tiens, grand classique du FAI "oui promis monsieur on vous livre votre livebox au bureau parce que nous avons bien compris que vos hoaraires de travail ne sont pas trop compatibles avec les heures d'ouverture des bureaux de poste".

Et le soir, quand tu rentres chez toi, t'as un avis de passage qui te dit que ta livebox t'attend au bureau de poste, motif "absent"

gnéééééé


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mai 2006)

Un classique ca .... Un classique !


Ou encore : "Oui monsieur j'ai bien compris votre demande ,il faut vous connecter sur notre site ouaibe..."


Internet était coupé...


----------



## takamaka (31 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Excellent FAI Numericable ... La ou y'a le cable et peu d'abonnés...


Excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, les factures sont accessibles sur leur site www.wanadoo.fr (quand ça marche) à la rubrique "Mon compte"->"Ma facture". On doit les télécharger, et elles sont au format PDF.
> 
> Un conseil en passant : en cas de non utilisation des "Achats de Services sur Internet" (le paiement automatique de services en ligne supplémentaire), il est préférable de désactiver l'option "Paiement Wanadoo" si on ne veut pas voir sa facture augmenter accidentellement.


 
Hier j'ai appelé wanadoo, le service commercial pour savoir où j'en étais. 
J'ai contracté un abonnement au nom de ma mère et je n'ai pas mis mon mail dans les cases, erreur, car c'était le seul moyen d'avoir des nouvelles. Bon, le gas de la hotline me dit que je j'ai bien un abonnement en place pour la ligne téléphonique (je n'avais pas mon numéro de dossier car pas encore de courrier de wanadoo, mais il me l'a demandé alors que je venais de lui dire que je ne l'avait pas  ). 
Il me dit le montant de la facture qui correspond au coup du premier mois et puis il me dit que de toute façon j'ai reçu tout ça par mail à : prenom.nom339@wanadoo.fr. Je lui dit que je n'ai pas le mot de passe, il me dit d'aller voir mes mails ....  

Je les remercié.


----------



## Imaginus (1 Juin 2006)

Ah pas mal non plus.... 


Mon fantasme ?
Mettre un coup de boule rotatif au PDG de mon FAI.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis il me dit que de toute façon j'ai reçu tout ça par mail à : prenom.nom339@wanadoo.fr. Je lui dit que je n'ai pas le mot de passe, il me dit d'aller voir mes mails ....
> 
> Je les remercié.


Une chose qu'on ne peut pas leur enlever, en tout cas, c'est qu'ils sont forts ... pour se payer la tête des gens  !


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Excellent FAI Numericable ... La ou y'a le cable et peu d'abonnés...



Comprend pas ....:mouais:


----------



## Aerochris (1 Juin 2006)

jedimaster a dit:
			
		

> . Hors j'ai un autre soucis maintenant avec wanadoo. C'est lorsque je suis connecté à un internet et que je reçois un appel et que je décroche, la connexion se coupe (ce qui est très énerant lorsque je fais de gros téléchargements). Je pense que c'est un problème de ligne téléphonique



J'ai exactement le même probléme depuis quelques temps, c'est vrai que c'est plutot pénible:mouais:. As tu trouvé une solution?


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2006)

Les filtres ADSL sont-ils bien installés ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2006)

J'ai été heureuse ce soir de voir un gros paquet sur la table. Ma livebox est arrivé..... 
Mais pas de courrier de bienvenue avec mes codes .
J'appelle donc d'un fixe (merci pascal ) je tombe sur une attente de 5 à 8 minutes, il me dise qu'il ya un autre numéro le 3900, pareil même attente. Je retente deux fois et bout de la 3ème miracle, je n'y croyais plus, j'ai directement quelqu'un. Un gentille jeune fille qui me donne tous mes codes avec gentillesse et me souhaites une bonne configuration. Cela dit j'étais pas énervé, surtout enthousiaste, elle a dut être contente de m'entendre .

Je viens de réussir ma configuration airport en ... 5 minutes !

Maintenant je vais tester la portée du wifi 
Enfin bon j'ai internet


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je vais tester la portée du wifi


Pour une portée maximale lire ce post  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109642&highlight=antenne


.


----------



## Hérisson (1 Juin 2006)

WANAQUOI???? vous vous trompez,vous voulez dire ORANGE...


----------



## takamaka (1 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon j'ai internet


C'est déjà ca !


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, grand classique du FAI "oui promis monsieur on vous livre votre livebox au bureau parce que nous avons bien compris que vos hoaraires de travail ne sont pas trop compatibles avec les heures d'ouverture des bureaux de poste".
> 
> Et le soir, quand tu rentres chez toi, t'as un avis de passage qui te dit que ta livebox t'attend au bureau de poste, motif "absent"
> 
> gnéééééé



V'là que j'me cite, ça d'vient grave...

Donc, ce soir, j'barre tôt du bureau, j'arrive à mon bureau de poste, la gentille dame ferme la porte devant moi avec le ton inimitable dans la voix "c'est fermé monsieur !". J'regarde ma montre, 18h59, ça fermait à 19h30, sauf en juin, ou ça ferme à 19h, enfin 18h58...

gnéééééééé


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2006)

> Comment vous traite votre FAI ?


Mal :bebe:  

Nan j'déconne... parfaitement bien!! 

Freenaute heureux, quoi!!


----------



## vincebart (2 Juin 2006)

Pour ma part, je suis chez AOL depuis 5 ans maintenant et j'ai eu deux problemes en tout et pour tout, et pourtant je les deconseille a tout ceux qui me demandent.

*Le premier probleme* 

  Il est survenu il y a plus d'un an....j'allume l'ordi, et la le voyant du modem reste en fixe sur le rouge, il ne veut plus rien savoir...je desinstalle les pilotes, reinstalles, et tout et tout...rien a faire. J'appelle la hotline, j'attends un peu, sans plus, et c'est parti pour que j'effectue tous les tests possibles que me preconise le techniciens, toujours en communications surtaxees. Pour, au bout du compte, l'entendre me dire: "renvoyez nous le modem, on va voir ce qu'il ne va pas", biensur a mes frais, et pour une duree d'au minimum trois semaines, et biensur sans modem de remplacement durant les reparations. ok, d'accord, n'etant pas un bon menteur et ne m'enervant pas facilement, je soumet le probleme a mon pere, qui, au contraire, et tres...energique avec les gens peu comprehensifs. Ainsi quelques jours plus tard, il rappelle la hotline, depuis son bureau cette fois, il commence a leur expliquer la situation, leur mitonne qu'il fait parti de la repression des fraudes, et que ca va ch*** pour leur matricule si il continue a nous prendre pour des billes ! et la, comme par magie, l'interlocuteur devient coulant, gentil, mieleux et de lui mem propose le changement immediat du modem par un nouveau modem-routeur bien plus avance que l'ancien...le tout, tout a leur frais, et avec en prime des remerciements. Une semaine plus tard, tout est rentre dans l'ordre, le modem marche du feu de dieu.

*Le deuxieme probleme* (attention, on franchit le niveau superieur)

celui ci date d'un petit mois. tranquilement en train de naviguer sur MacGe  , voila que d'un seul coup, mon modem perd le signal adsl. ok, tres bien, c'est reparti pour un tour, apres verifications de tout les branchements, deux filtres, installation drivers, desinstallation...rien ny fait. J'appelle donc avec bcp d'envie biensur, la hotline. Apres plusieurs appel car bcp sans reponses, je tombe sur quelqu'un, qui biensur me dit de faire tout ce que j'ai deja fait, peu importe, pour lui, je les refais, il prend en compte mon probleme, et fait une demande pour que des tests soient effectues sur maligne.Il me signale que je serais averti des resulstats du test par mail....moi de repondre "comment, sans connection internet?", et lui de me dire "je vais faire un geste commercial, vs allez recevoir 24euros sur votre compte bancaire pour acceder a vos mails via la connexion bas debit" (grace a un autre modem bas debi que j'avais)...ok, tres bien, je raccroche, limite content de cet entretien constructif. Sentiment qui va vite me perdre, sourtout en recevant, une semaine apres, le fameux mail m'expliquant que les tests avaient montre un dommage sur la ligne, et qu'apres reparation, tout etait rentre dans l'ordre. Et bien non, rien n'est rentre dans l'ordre car le modem adsl ne recoit toujours pas le signal. 
Donc c'est reparti, appel a la hotline, et la, je tombe sur un type, disons le tout net, un pecor...qui au bout de 5minutes d'entretien...me raccroche au nez, carrement. bien evidemment il avait pris le soin de ne pas me donner son prenom auparavant et moi nayant pas pense a lui demande. 
C'est a partir de ce moment la que tout est parti en choucroute...pr faire court, le lendemain je rapel la hotline AOL, ils me disent que ca vient de mon installation au domicile, et donc qu'il faut que j'apelle FT pour leur dire que AOL me dit de leur dire de venir verifier mon installation :mouais: , biensur a leur frais. J'appelle FT, qui me dit d'accord, nous venons, mais ca vous coutera 154euros! je rapel AOL, eux me disent que non, je ne dois rien paye, le type me fait un trou au cervo en mexplikant ce que je dois dire a FT...a la fin je sais meme plus mon nom, je raccroche. Je rapelle FT, et biensur ils ont egare mon dossier, donc c'est reparti pour tout reexpliquer, mais il ne veulent rien entendre, pour eux c'est au fournisseur d'acces de faire toutes les demarches pour que ca refonctionne. Voyant que je ne m'en sortirai pas, je demande a mon pere (eheh) d'appeler AOL. Suite a cet entretien, il obtient d'AOL une nouvelle serie de test et un nouveau geste commercial a hauteur de 24euros. une semaine se passe, et je recoi le meme mail que le premier, alors que mon modem ne recoit toujours pas le signal adsl. C'est a se moment precis qu'on regrette qu'il ny est pas de boutiques AOL pour que l'on puisse aller ....peter la gueule a quelqu'un   , simplement pour preserver notre sante mentale :rateau: . 
C'est a ce moment que j'ai lache l'affaire....et, par un miraculeux miracle, 3 jours plus tard, j'allume le modem et le signal adsl etait la.

Tout ca pour dire qu'AOL sont des menteurs, la plupart du temps incompetents, et ne vous ecoute que sous le coup de la menace. 

A bon entendeur  .

Vinz


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

Le gros avantage de tout avoir chez mamadoo (télé par adsl, adsl, téléphone, etc.), ça te fait un guichet unique et dès que tu gueules, t'as des réducs de 15 euros. J'dois en avoir une bonne demi-douzaine depuis 6 mois, pour divers broutilles : livraison sur lieu erroné, erreur de date de livraison, retard, perte de connexion pendant 1h. Bref, rien de bien bloquant, juste des trucs désagréables mais qui sont compensés par les gestes commerciaux.

Pour info, les expés de matos FT sont semble-t-il géré par un site à Narbonne auquel ni les abonnés, ni même le personnel des agences FT ne peut prétendre joindre par téléphone. Alors bien souvent on tombe sur des interlocuteurs qui sont réellement désemparés. C'est le problème de la sous-traitance. Les livraisons de matos sont soumises à un contrat liant FT au transporteur. Bien souvent le transporteur ne respecte pas ce contrat (délai, contacter l'abonné en cas d'imprévu, etc.) et c'est FT qui casque quand l'abonné gueule...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> dès que tu gueules, t'as des réducs de 15 euros


Tu as gueulé auprès de quel service ?

Parce que chez moi, la connexion a encore sauté hier soir (elle n'a pas tenu une journée !). Même si maintenant on m'appelle directement sur mon portable et qu'on répare assez rapidement, il n'empêche que ça m'est revenu cher en hotline (plus de 60&#8364, et que je n'ai eu Internet que pendant 40% du temps (nuits incluses) depuis deux semaines. On est beaucoup plus gentil avec moi qu'au début, mais il n'a pas encore été question d'un "geste commercial".


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Tu as gueulé auprès de quel service ?
> 
> Parce que chez moi, la connexion a encore sauté hier soir (elle n'a pas tenu une journée !). Même si maintenant on m'appelle directement sur mon portable et qu'on répare assez rapidement, il n'empêche que ça m'est revenu cher en hotline (plus de 60), et que je n'ai eu Internet que pendant 40% du temps (nuits incluses) depuis deux semaines. On est beaucoup plus gentil avec moi qu'au début, mais il n'a pas encore été question d'un "geste commercial".


 
En fait "gueuler" chez FT, c'est surtout être cool avec les gens au téléphone et leur demander de te passer le service commercial pour faire un geste parce que trop c'est trop...


----------



## takamaka (2 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Le gros avantage de tout avoir chez mamadoo (télé par adsl, adsl, téléphone, etc.), ça te fait un guichet unique et dès que tu gueules, t'as des réducs de 15 euros.


Le gros avantage d'avoir et de fournir une prestation de qualité pour mamadoo (et les autres FAI, j'entends) serait la réduction du "churn rate".


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Le gros avantage d'avoir et de fournir une prestation de qualité pour mamadoo (et les autres FAI, j'entends) serait la réduction du "churn rate".


 
Ouais mais là, c'est un point délicat qui est à mon avis bien mesuré et suivi en détail par chaque FAI. Quand on voit la bataille qu'ils se livrent pour se piquer les abonnés. Je suis d'ailleurs étonnés que personne n'ai fait de pub autour d'un package de service dédié à ceux qui changent de FAI, comme pour les banques, qui s'occupent (soi-disant) de tout...

Mais ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'un abonné est mécontent qu'il va quitter son FAI. A un moment, ça marche, et t'as tellement galéré à attendre un colis, tester un modem, écouter 3h de musique d'ascenseur qu'à un moment tu te dis "c'est bon, aboujpu !"


----------



## vincebart (2 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là, c'est un point délicat qui est à mon avis bien mesuré et suivi en détail par chaque FAI. Quand on voit la bataille qu'ils se livrent pour se piquer les abonnés. Je suis d'ailleurs étonnés que personne n'ai fait de pub autour d'un package de service dédié à ceux qui changent de FAI, comme pour les banques, qui s'occupent (soi-disant) de tout...
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'un abonné est mécontent qu'il va quitter son FAI. A un moment, ça marche, et t'as tellement galéré à attendre un colis, tester un modem, écouter 3h de musique d'ascenseur qu'à un moment tu te dis "c'est bon, aboujpu !"


 

   tout a fait, moi qui suit tres mecontent d'AOL, j'y reste, pour combien de temps je ne sais...mais le truc c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tous pareil (sauf peut etre wanadoo  ...) et surtout, c'est au petit bonheur la chance...en ce moment, tout marche nikel, donc pour reprendre l'expression: "c'est bon, aboujpu!"


----------



## jedimaster (2 Juin 2006)

Jedimaster a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par jedimaster
> Hors j'ai un autre soucis maintenant avec wanadoo. C'est lorsque je suis connecté à un internet et que je reçois un appel et que je décroche, la connexion se coupe (ce qui est très énervant lorsque je fais de gros téléchargements). Je pense que c'est un problème de ligne téléphonique.





			
				Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Aerochris
> J'ai exactement le même probléme depuis quelques temps, c'est vrai que c'est plutot pénible. As tu trouvé une solution



C'est pas compliqué: tu ne décroches pas le téléphone lors d'un gros téléchargement. Tu attends que le téléchargement soit terminé et que la personne rapelle et voila.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Juin 2006)

tele2internet est bien, assez clair, avec un peu de chance on trouve un ou une specialiste mac ... et pas de pannes longues en trois ans, juste une interruption d'une soirée et un bout de matinée...
un joli modem bewan


----------



## quetzalk (2 Juin 2006)

vincebart a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait, moi qui suit tres mecontent d'AOL, j'y reste, pour combien de temps je ne sais...mais le truc c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tous pareil (sauf peut etre wanadoo  ...) et surtout, c'est au petit bonheur la chance...en ce moment, tout marche nikel, donc pour reprendre l'expression: "c'est bon, aboujpu!"



[modeste contribution en passant] C'est le plus épatant de notre civilisation hyper-commerçante où l'on nous martèle que la concurrence est garante d'un service meilleur et de prix plus bas, alors que dans bien des domaines on observe EXACTEMENT le contraire. 
Chaque fois qu'on a un service à contracter, on se sent comme l'automobiliste condamné à acheter de l'essence sur l'autoroute : tu préfères ton bourreau habillé en jaune ou en vert ?
Hélas aller plus loin nous entraînerait à causer politique :mouais: - alors que c'est juste que du sociétal - donc je resterais prudent, mais fondamentalement ça me gonfle. La seule arme du con-sommateur reste le boycott total des services, c'est affligeant et à la fois, ça invite à réfléchir à ce dont on a vraiment besoin. On pisse de rire ironique assez facilement sur les ados qui téléchargent des sonneries pour leur mobile, mais au fond si on y pense bien, fait-on mieux, et surtout à quel prix ? Parfois je joue à faire la somme de mes dépenses annuelles téléphone fixe + mobile + internet, ça me payerait bien quelques très beaux voyages...


----------



## skystef (4 Juin 2006)

vincebart a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je suis chez AOL depuis 5 ans maintenant et j'ai eu deux problemes en tout et pour tout, et pourtant je les deconseille a tout ceux qui me demandent.
> 
> *Le premier probleme*
> 
> Il est survenu il y a plus d'un an.........





J'ai eu des ennuis avec AOL en 56K, c'était pas triste. 

Sinon, il y a la même incompétance chez Neuf télécom. J'ai trouvé l'astuce car comme toi, mon père sais mieux hurler au téléphone :rose: .. Maintenant quand Neuf Téléocm plnaille, j'apelle le service résiliation.

En France, on en a trop donné d'un coup. beaucoup de débit, beaucoup de services mais tellement d'incompétance.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

Suite du feuilleton  ...

Je reviens donc sur le forum, après une nouvelle interruption de service de plus d'une semaine de mon FAI/opérateur "préféré" (FT/Wanadoo/Orange). Sauf que là, même la téléphonie fixe ne marchait plus.

C'est la suite de la série noire que j'ai commencé à raconter au post #32 de ce fil, et qui s'est poursuivie tout au long de ce dernier mois. Je précise qu'à aucun moment mon installation (modem/ordinateur/logiciels) n'a été en cause. Les problèmes sont toujours survenus à l'extérieur de mon domicile (ligne, DSLAM, BAS...).

Il faut dire que cette fois, je n'ai pas perdu mes journées à "courir" après la hotline, puisque je n'avais pas la garantie que cela n'allait pas encore sauter après seulement quelques heures de fonctionnement. J'ai préféré passer mon temps à faire mes démarches et à rechercher les informations dans le monde réel, sans Internet... c'est dur, mais on y arrive.

Depuis un mois, Internet n'aura fonctionné que 44% du temps. Les réparations m'auront coûté une centaine d'euros en communications téléphoniques avec la hotline, et plusieurs heures de mon temps en manipulations et attentes infructueuses. À cela il faut rajouter les à-côtés quand il a fallu que je me réorganise, car en plus des journées perdues il m'aura fallu débourser une deuxième centaine d'euros pour la lecture des mails par GPRS, les voyages impromptus, le courrier papier, les coups de fil, etc. :sick: . J'ai dû réapprendre à me passer de cet outil de communication dont le manque de fiabilité se révèle au final coûteux, voire même dangereux (j'ai failli dépasser des délais importants qui couraient).

À l'heure où les administrations poussent les usagers à utiliser Internet, et où certaines entreprises commerciales ne proposent plus certains services que par ce biais, je m'aperçois de la fragilité de notre situation quand on doit s'en remettre entièrement à une solution technique unique (l'accès ADSL par la ligne téléphonique, en l'occurrence). Je ne pense pas que le fait de changer de FAI règle le problème. Comme je n'ai pas encore la possibilité de diversifier mes connexions à Internet à un tarif raisonnable (câble, points d'accès Wifi, téléphonie mobile), j'ai pris sur moi de me détacher de ce moyen de communication envahissant, de le reléguer à un rang plus accessoire et secondaire qu'auparavant, et de réhabiliter des moyens plus... traditionnels.

Cette expérience m'aura au moins servi de leçon.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

Après trois jours de non connexion en wifi (ou connexion intermittente) je me décide à appeler la hotline de wanadoo ...
Je prend ma patience à deux mains, parcequ'il en faut pour écouter leur musique d'attente à 4 notes :hein:, je tombe sur un premier conseiller qui me pose plein de questions et me transfert sur une file d'attente parce que je suis sous macintosh :mouais:.
Le mec me fait faire des tas de vérifications (je le saurais plus tard c'était pas les bonnes) et me dit : "ça doit être un problème électrique, éteignez la livebox et l'ordinateur, je vous rappelle dans une demie heure". 
J'optempère (pas le choix) en me disant c'est couill.on son histoire. Il me rappelle une heure plus tard je rebranche le tout et miracle, ça remarche ! Je le remercie vivement ect ...
Le lendemain même panne, je fais la même manip : que dalle 
Bon, je retéléphone, je repatiente mais n'arrive à avoir personne.
En désespoir de cause, j'appelle une connaissance qui me fait faire les bons test : un ping dans le terminal en wifi en ethernet ect ... On en arrive à la conclusion qu'il y a un problème d'airport sois dans l'ordi sois dans la livebox. J'essaie même de forcer l'airport que dalle ... Mais bon je suis connecté en ethernet. 
Sauf, que ce matin non  même l'ethernet ne marche plus :sleep:.

Heureusement j'ai dans mon placard un rooteur netgear, sans trop y croire je le branche et miracle ça marche .

Conclusion : 
- c'est les vacances, si vous avez un problème démerdez vous !
- La livebox a dut avoir un coup de foudre

question : 
- si je leur renvoie et quelle est inutilisable, ils vont me la faire payée ? Me la remplaceront ils ? parce que le rooteur il est pas en wifi ....


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Juillet 2006)

en fait il faut que tu arrives a ce qu'il dis "votre livebox est en panne" et après il te la change gratos et tu n'as plus qu'a aller dans une agence l'échanger (ca prend 10min)

mais bon pour lui faire dire ca il faut qu'il fasse tout les tests possibles et imaginable.......

merci france telecom......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

avec toutes les communications pour en arriver là ! 
autant acheter directement un modem wifi fiable ! 
Et leur retrouner la livebox en disant que je n'en veux plus .... :hein:


----------



## takamaka (30 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> avec toutes les communications pour en arriver là !
> autant acheter directement un modem wifi fiable !


Ca c'est clair !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

message à faire l'attention de tous ceux qui cherchent un fournisseur
d'accès à internet.

Depuis quelques mois, l'opérateur free, dans les zones-non dégroupées,
procède à un filtrage d'internet, même si l'entreprise nie en bloc.

De TRES nombreux freenautes sont dans cette situation =>
http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14371&p=50

Au menu: 
-> plus de peer-to-peer, même si les fichiers sont parfaitement légaux
(freeware, oeuvres passées dans le domaine publics etc). Ennuyeux
lorsqu'on sait que certains logiciels ne sont récupérable que par de
tels protocoles.
-> déconnexion intempestives et très fréquentes des services de
messagerie type msn.
-> troubles voire impossibilités d'utiliser des jeux en réseau utilisant
-légalement- des protocoles peer-to-peer pour communiquer.

voila, vous choisissez en connaissance de cause !
Et soyez sympas, faites passer le message !

Merci Sarko-Free !

----------

je fais juste passer le message, il est pas content mais alors pas content du tout !


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Sarko-Free !


Il a pas l'impression de d&#233;border un peu ton correspondant ?

Tu fais peut &#234;tre juste passer le message, mais cela t'en rend "complice" (je ne trouve pas le mot juste).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas l'impression de d&#233;border un peu ton correspondant ?


Il parle d'un filtre free, sarko c'est juste pour dire que free exag&#232;re...

Il d&#233;borde en effet mais faut le comprendre 

 Il est train de t&#233;l&#233;charger des logiciels gratuits et libre de droits pas le biais de serveurs ftp russes : &#231;a le met dans un &#233;tat :affraid:

J'avoue que de voir sa fen&#234;tre msn faire "ting" toutes les cinq secondes, &#231;a me crispe aussi (sans mentir). :mouais:

Je pr&#233;cise que le copain n'est pas un novice et c'est pourquoi je fais passer le message


----------



## pb271 (22 Novembre 2006)

Aprés moulte tergiversations entre Wandoo et Free qui me parassaient els deux concurrents les plus "sérieux", nous avons opté pour Wanadoo. En effet, aprés enquête auprés d'amis chez free, c'était 50/50 entre les supers contents et  les supers enragés!!!!!

Au final, un modem pour 8 méga à 1 que la dame ne nous a pas fait payé et 0 problème.

Nous avions 3 mois à 24.90 il me semble puis 29.90. Et bien avant la fin des 3 mois, nous avons reçu une lettre de Wanadoo stipulant que ne pouvant fourinir le débit qu'ils s'étaient engagés à nous fournir (5M au lieu de 8M!), ils nous laissaient l afacture au mois à 24.90. 

Bonne surprise!  

Finalement c'est chiant d'écrire un post quand il y a pas de problème!:sleep: 

Sans rire, c'est plus cher oui mais ça marche bien (les modems en tous cas, pas sûrs pour la livebox).

Voili voilou


----------



## ptistroumpf (23 Novembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne je cherche à comprendre. Et puis il faut être pragmatique. De tous les fournisseurs d'accès il me semble que Wanadoo bénéficie d'un avantage indéniable, celui des lignes en place. Pour les autres ce sont des dégroupages qui vous laissent un certain temps ou un temps très certain sans ligne. Mais ce qui importe le plus à mon avis c'est qu'on nous prend pour des "consommateurs" potentiel. Ce qui les intéresse, à tous les "strates" de la chaine comercerciale, c'est le rendement. Pour les "problèmes" annexes ce sont des prestataires particuliers qui s'en chargent d'où le manque flagrant et permanent de coordination entr'eux.   Aussi je saisi l'occasion à la lecture de ces posts de vous soumettre ceci. J'ai un modem externe D-Link router ce qui est d'un grand avantage. Ma facture ADSL est de 29,90 . Pour ce montant, je devrais pouvoir avoir suivant l'offre du FAI l'adsl Max 8 mégas/800 kps ce qui me permettrais d'avoir la télé et le téléphone. Mais c'est impossible et encore moins pour l'Adsl Max 2+ (jusqu'à 18 mégas/1Mbps). Pourquoi ? Selon mes interlocuteurs la longueur de la ligne au commutateur local est de 4260 m. Avec le test "degrouptest" pareil. Mais pour le même opérateur, avec la livebox vous pouvez tout avoir ???? Quid. Donc on changerais de commutateur ??? Pour les autres FAI pareil. On aurait les même possibilté. Par ailleurs j'ai trouvé la liste des communes reliées en haut débit. Ma commune y figure.  DANS UN CAS COMME LE MIEN, JE NE PEUX PAS AVOIR LE HAUT DEBIT ALORS QUE C'EST PRATIQUEMENT POSSIBLE PUISQUE LA COMMUNE EST RELIEE POUR LE HAUT DEBIT. Je demande donc au FAI à ce qu'on me mette sur une ligne à haut débit. Rien à faire. Argument: on ne peut le faire pour une seule personne. Cela sera possible si vous êtes plus nombreux. On nous mène en bateau et je paie pour une offre que je ne peux avoir en totalité. *COMMENT RESOUDRE CETTE " AMBIGUITÉ" ??????? Merci d'avance.*


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2006)

ptistroumpf a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je cherche à comprendre. Et puis il faut être pragmatique. De tous les fournisseurs d'accès il me semble que Wanadoo bénéficie d'un avantage indéniable, celui des lignes en place. Pour les autres ce sont des dégroupages qui vous laissent un certain temps ou un temps très certain sans ligne. Mais ce qui importe le plus à mon avis c'est qu'on nous prend pour des "consommateurs" potentiel. Ce qui les intéresse, à tous les "strates" de la chaine comercerciale, c'est le rendement. Pour les "problèmes" annexes ce sont des prestataires particuliers qui s'en chargent d'où le manque flagrant et permanent de coordination entr'eux.   Aussi je saisi l'occasion à la lecture de ces posts de vous soumettre ceci. J'ai un modem externe D-Link router ce qui est d'un grand avantage. Ma facture ADSL est de 29,90 . Pour ce montant, je devrais pouvoir avoir suivant l'offre du FAI l'adsl Max 8 mégas/800 kps ce qui me permettrais d'avoir la télé et le téléphone. Mais c'est impossible et encore moins pour l'Adsl Max 2+ (jusqu'à 18 mégas/1Mbps). Pourquoi ? Selon mes interlocuteurs la longueur de la ligne au commutateur local est de 4260 m. Avec le test "degrouptest" pareil. Mais pour le même opérateur, avec la livebox vous pouvez tout avoir ???? Quid. Donc on changerais de commutateur ??? Pour les autres FAI pareil. On aurait les même possibilté. Par ailleurs j'ai trouvé la liste des communes reliées en haut débit. Ma commune y figure.  DANS UN CAS COMME LE MIEN, JE NE PEUX PAS AVOIR LE HAUT DEBIT ALORS QUE C'EST PRATIQUEMENT POSSIBLE PUISQUE LA COMMUNE EST RELIEE POUR LE HAUT DEBIT. Je demande donc au FAI à ce qu'on me mette sur une ligne à haut débit. Rien à faire. Argument: on ne peut le faire pour une seule personne. Cela sera possible si vous êtes plus nombreux. On nous mène en bateau et je paie pour une offre que je ne peux avoir en totalité. *COMMENT RESOUDRE CETTE " AMBIGUITÉ" ??????? Merci d'avance.*



Je ne suis pas sûr de t'avoir parfaitement compris, donc je m'excuse par avance si je me plante mais par ailleurs je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies bien compris wanadoo/francetelecom de ton côté.

1) En ce qui concerne l'abonnement haut débit, tu dois pouvoir l'avoir, d'ailleurs si tu payes 29,90 c'est que tu es en débit au moins 2Mo il me semble (et c'est déjà du haut débit). Par contre, tu n'as, à l'heure actuelle, aucune chance d'avoir 18Mo réels ou même 8Mo à cette distance du central/commutateur. Et ça, sauf à installer un commutateur plus près, c'est une réalité incontournable, livebox ou pas
2) Pour ce qui est de la télé, pour l'avoir, il te faut d'abord un débit suffisant ensuite un outil capable de décoder : 
- pour le débit, si tu es loin du central, la télé marchera mal ou pas de toutes façons (dans ton cas tu dois être à la limite, ça doit pouvoir marcher).
- est-ce qu'un modem routeur est capable de gérer et séparer le flux internet proprement dite du flux télé, j'en doute un peu mais je ne suis pas spécialiste. C'est a priori pour ça qu'il te faut la livebox. Ça ne me semble pas aberrant.
3) Pour ce que tu payes : tu as bien un accés haut débit, il me semble. Il n'est pas à 8Mb/s mais dans les deux premières lignes des caractéristiques de l'offre tu as : "*jusqu'à* 8 Mb : c'est râlant peut-être mais tu ne peux pas dire qu'il y a tromperie. Quant à l'offre télé, elle est incluse mais il est bien précisé qu'il faut la livebox, il me semble.

personnellement, j'ai le même abonnement et pas de livebox mais, pour l'heure, je me tape de la télé et du téléphone. Du coup,  je ne me sens pas frustré.  Il ne faut pas oublier que toutes ces offres sont des offres commerciales et pas un service public. le service public, c'est (enfin ce sera, on n'en est pas encore là) de fournir un accés haut débit physique à chacun. Dans ton cas, tu l'as bien. Le reste c'est du supplément commercial disponible ici et pas là comme plein d'autres choses.


----------



## Ax6 (23 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous bande de rageux     

Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts de la 1ère à 5ème, mais bon, en gros, tous ce que je vois c'est que personne n'est content ... OK

Au risque de me faire coup de bouler : 

- Le FAI propose pour un certain prix (29,90 euros en général) le maximum du débit possible, le gars qui a 512 ko paye 29,90 et celui qui a 24 Méga aussi, c'est pas juste pour arnaquer le 1er, c'est juste qu'il ne peux pas avoir plus, mais si il pouvait il l'aurait pour le même prix ... Maintenant si quelqu'un se reconnait dans la 1ere personne, je lui propose de prendre tous les frais en charge pour avoir son DSLAM ( raccordement) à moins de 500 mètres de chez lui pour avoir du 24 Méga... il ne payra pas plus cher son FAI !

Maintenant j'ai été hotliner pour clubi pendant quelques mois : 
Plusieurs choses à savoir.
- le hotliner doit essayer de résoudre le problème du client le plus vite possible : En moyenne il faut tourner à moins de 10 minutes par client si il veut renouveler son contrat !!! donc ... 

- Ce n'est jamais ( sauf certains cas) le même hotliner qui réponds au tel, quand on appelle plusieurs fois ... par contre le dossier du client est directement ouvert !

- Maintenant il faut pas être technicien spécialisé au niveau +5 et certifié cisco pour bosser en temps que Hotliner. Généralement, il y a quelques semaines de formation, et toujours un "script" ( un questionnaire en direct pour trouver la solution) devant soi pour aider le client. Sachant que c'est pas forcément facile de diagnostiquer un problème quand le client n'y connait rien : 

exemple : Hotliner : - ouvrez la fenetre monsieur !
               le client : nan ca va il fait pas chaud chez moi...

ou encore : H : qu'y a t'il sur le bureau ?
                  C : Ya mon clavier ma souris et mon imprimante, ah et ya mon écran aussi :rateau: 

OK je caricature un peu, mais bon ...

- Ah et une dernière chose, c'est pour la majorité des cas, une entreprise exterieur qui s'occupe de la hotline et non pas le FAI lui même (même si le FAI a son propre plateau de hotline) Donc logique que le hotliner, qui ne peut pas connaître par coeur, et a 100% l'ensemble des services du FAI et donc peut par moment se tromper ou encore prendre 2 minutes pour chercher une réponse !

Je vous laisse naviguer sur le site de votre FAI et connaître par coeur tout ce qu'il propose, et attention, au vu des évolutions continuelle des offres et des services

Voyez à quel point il est simple de répondre au téléphone, tout en notant la discussion, et en écoutant le problème du client, et en réfléchissant à la cause probable et en répondant aux questions du script pour avoir une solution a donner au dit client, et surtout en essayant de ne pas prendre plus de 10 minutes par appel tiens au fait, dès qu'un hotliner raccroche, il décroche tout de suite un autre client et ceci à longueur de journée ...  

Alors avant de critiquer les hotliners, essayez juste 5 minutes d'être au telephone avec quelqu'un tout en faisant autre chose ( et pas qu'une chose !)


Je sais j'ai l'air aigri, mais bon, j'ai été hotliner quelques mois et je sais de quoi je parle, sachant qu'on a pas toutes les infos en temps réel il est parfois dur de donner un délais de rétablissement de la connexion ou encore la cause de cette coupure de service ...

Bon ben je crois que j'ai terminer de defendre la cause des techniciens supports ...


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Novembre 2006)

Et bien moi j'ai une technique simple : quand j'ai un hotliner au téléphone,
je lui fais comprendre que je suis pas une bille en informatique et que le problème vient de chez lui (comment ca vous avez deviné que j'ai une livebox ???) !

Par contre je le fais poliment, en lui montrant que je fais les choses rapidement et que l'on parle le même langage 

Mais bon parfois on tombe sur des pas dégourdis......comme partout


----------



## vg93179 (24 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien moi j'ai une technique simple : quand j'ai un hotliner au t&#233;l&#233;phone,
> je lui fais comprendre que je suis pas une bille en informatique et que le probl&#232;me vient de chez lui (comment ca vous avez devin&#233; que j'ai une livebox ???) !
> 
> Par contre je le fais poliment, en lui montrant que je fais les choses rapidement et que l'on parle le m&#234;me langage
> ...



Oui je fais la m&#234;me chose ! C'est d'ailleurs ce que devraient faire les hotline, laisser parler les gens pour comprendre s'ils ont &#224; faire &#224; des d&#233;butants ou des gens qui ont cherch&#233; 2 semaines &#224; r&#233;soudre le pb avant d'appeler. 
Au lieu d'user de longues formules de pr&#233;sentation, de r&#233;ponses toutes &#233;crites, etc... 

En parlant de livebox, apr&#232;s 6 mois de probl&#232;mes que j'ai tent&#233; de r&#233;soudre avec la hotline, qui a finit par m'avouer que les livebox sagem ou inventel &#233;taient mal fabriqu&#233;es et buggaient et qu'ils n'y pouvaient rien, 
je suis pass&#233; &#224; Noos. 
Qui vient faire le d&#233;groupage total la semaine prochaine, 
je vais &#233;conomiser 30 euros par mois par rapport &#224; avant. 
Je suis sur que la hotline est aussi pourrie, mais au moins je paierai moins.


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Le truc chez les hotlines, c'est qu'il faut absolument suivre le script dans l'ordre (donc le questionnaire de r&#233;solution ) ce script sert &#224; faire les d&#233;ductions dans l'ordre et de d&#233;tecter plus vite d'ou peut provenir le probl&#232;me.

Donc mes gens, c'est bien beau de dire qu'il faut laisser parler le client mais si le client explique sa petite vie ca sert a rien puisqu'apr&#232;s, le hotliner doit poser les questions dans l'ordre du script, donc les 5 minutes que vous avez lacher en parlant n'auront servit &#224; presque rien ( le hotliner r&#233;pondra peut etre tout seul a 2 ou 3 questions en rapport avec votre petit spitch mais c'est tout).

Sachant en plus que ce que le client qui se croit assez bon pour conna&#238;tre le probl&#232;me (et j'en ai eu lorsque j'&#233;tais hotliner) il commence &#224; me dire oui ca vient de chez vous parce que ceci cela ....

Je lui demande si il a fait les tests que le hotliner fait tout le temps :
- Enlever l'eventuelle rallonge
- Ne rien brancher d'autre que le modem sur l'installation t&#233;l&#233;phonique
- echanger la prise gigogne par un filtre standard (selon les mod&#232;les ca peut se faire)
- tester sur chacune des prises de la maison
- rebooter le modem
je rel&#232;ve les valeurs du modem etc ... 
ainsi que d'autres tests rapides

Enfin bref, dans 50&#37; des cas ca fonctionne, pourquoi ? parce que c'est soit la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique qui est d&#233;fectueuse, soit le modem... et g&#233;n&#233;ralement, les gars qui se croient meilleurs que le script du hotliner se prennent une claque puisqu'apr&#232;s avoir fait leur petit num&#233;ro du je sais tout se qui faut savoir et ca viens du FAI se retrouve &#224; ne plus rien dire au t&#233;l&#233;phone parce qu'ils ont eu tord 

(d'ailleurs, si le gars sais tout faire pourquoi il ne r&#232;gle pas son probl&#232;me lui m&#234;me ?)

Enfin, il se peut que ca provienne effectivement du raccordement DSLAM jusque chez le client... Dans ce cas, le hotliner n'est pas devin et m&#234;me si le client dit que ca ne vient pas de chez lui, il faut tout de m&#234;me faire tous les test : 

Car : 
- on est jamais &#224; l'abris du boulet qui dit que ca viens pas de chez lui, alors que ca viens bien de son installation (ou du modem)
- Pour gagner du temps, si c'est le modem, alors plut&#244;t que de lancer une intervention sur la ligne, on fait un echange modem
- Parce que si, effectivement ca provient de la ligne, on demande pas une intervention comme ca juste parce que le client dit que c'est pas son instal qui est foireuse, il faut des r&#233;sultats de test, une intervention co&#251;te ch&#232;re, tr&#232;s ch&#232;re, et c'est le hotliner (ou plut&#244;t la bo&#238;te ou il travaille) qui se prend tout dans la gueule lorsque l'intervention est inutile...

Imaginez qu'il faut tester l'ensemble de la ligne du DSLAM &#224; chez vous (qui peut faire plus de 4km, il faut aussi tester du dslam aux serveurs etc... et ca co&#251;te cher. Et cette intervention prends en moyenne 10 jours si, ils savent d'ou provient la panne (en fonction des resultats des test du hotliner !)


Pour finir, si les gens au lieu de se la p&#234;ter genre je sais tout, laisser le hotliner poser les questions de son script (d&#233;j&#224; le hotliner moins stress&#233;, utiliserai le bon script parce qu'il y en a des centaines, et il aurait plus de facilit&#233;s &#224; reflechir a la cause du probl&#232;me)
Et en plus la communication serait plus rapide, vu que le client ne contredirai pas tout le temps le hotliner, qui lui ne peut rien faire tant que le client ne coop&#232;re pas !


Pour ce qui est de ton soucis de 6 mois avant de comprendre que c'&#233;tait la livebox qui merdait, tu aurais pas toi m&#234;me mis 6 mois &#224; te r&#233;signer &#224; effectuer les test qu'on te proposait ? 

Parce que pour le script effectue des test sur l'installation, puis sur le modem, et l&#224; normalement on rel&#232;ve des valeurs dans celui ci, et le script indique en fonction des valeurs, que le modem est foireux, si le client coop&#232;re, ca prends au max 7 minutes pour d&#233;celer ceci ...

Au fait, les pas-d&#233;gourdi sont souvent des petits nouveau (comme ce genre de m&#233;tier n'est pas un plan de carri&#232;re, on reste jamais plus de 2 ans &#224; faire hotliner !) il faut donc sans cesse recruter ...


D&#233;sol&#233; pour ce pav&#233;, mais j'essai de montrer que la hotline n'essai pas de vous entuber pour rester au telephone plus longtemps


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Le truc chez les hotlines, c'est qu'il faut absolument suivre le script dans l'ordre (donc le questionnaire de résolution ) ce script sert à faire les déductions dans l'ordre et de détecter plus vite d'ou peut provenir le problème.



Je comprends tout à fait ta position : suivre la procédure, c'est la seule façon, en principe (si la procédure est bien faite ) de traiter toutes les hypothèses. C'est comme les clés de détermination des petites bestioles ou des plantes. Cependant, quelques phrases peuvent faire gagner du temps même si statistiquement, je ne sais pas quel est le bilan.

Exemple : j'ai appelé deux fois, je crois, la hotline de wanadoo : une fois c'était simplement pour avoir confirmation qu'il y avait un problème global sur le réseau. La deuxième fois, je subodorais un problème entre le dslam et chez moi. J'ai précisé tout de suite que j'avais testé sur deux ordinateurs différents (ce qui éliminait en principe le problème de configs), que j'avais testé le modem et un des ordis sur une autre ligne téléphonique à 100 mètres (ce qui éliminait a priori le problème modem), que je m'étais branché aussi sur la première prise à l'arrivée de la ligne, que j'avais essayé avec et sans filtre. Il a vérifié 3 bricoles de son côté et a conclu que c'était bien ça (je ne sais pas s'il avait raison, remarque bien ). Une ou deux heures plus tard, ça remarchait (et oui, chez France Telecom, y en a qui sont d'astreinte le soir ).

Je pense qu'en deux minutes même pas, on peut quand même, au moins dans certain cas, limiter un peu le champ d'investigation. Là comme ailleurs, la règle n'empêche pas l'exception.


----------



## LeProf (24 Novembre 2006)

vg93179 a dit:


> En parlant de livebox, après 6 mois de problèmes que j'ai tenté de résoudre avec la hotline, qui a finit par m'avouer que les livebox sagem ou inventel étaient mal fabriquées et buggaient et qu'ils n'y pouvaient rien,



J'ai une des premières livebox inventel et je n'ai *JAMAIS* eut de problêmes avec elles.


----------



## vg93179 (24 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> J'ai une des premières livebox inventel et je n'ai *JAMAIS* eut de problêmes avec elles.



Et il doit y en avoir d'autres, j'espère ! 
Moi j'en ai eu 7...
Ma premiere marchait tres bien, mais un jour elle a refusé de se connecter... 
Ma derniere marche tres bien pour internet, mais le téléphone saute toutes les semaines
Entre temps, y en avait une qui cessait de router  le net par le wifi et il fallait la rebooter tous les 3/4 jours. 
Bref, longue vie à ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis;
C'était mon cas avant.. 
Je resterai chez mon prochain fournisseur jusqu'à ce que j'ai des soucis aussi, car ca arrivera, j'en suis certain. 




			
				Ax6 a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, si les gens au lieu de se la pêter genre je sais tout, laisser le hotliner poser les questions de son script (déjà le hotliner moins stressé, utiliserai le bon script parce qu'il y en a des centaines, et il aurait plus de facilités à reflechir a la cause du problème)
> Et en plus la communication serait plus rapide, vu que le client ne contredirai pas tout le temps le hotliner, qui lui ne peut rien faire tant que le client ne coopère pas !




Voilà, c'est à peu près ce que je voulais dire. La hotline est un service client. La moindre des choses est de l'écouter. En plus on le paye une fortune ! Et beaucoup de hotliners se permettent un ton à la limite du grossier, en tout cas de l'insultant. 
Et quand je lis tes propos, je ne m'étonne pas : tu n'as aucun respect pour les clients ! 
C'est lamentable .


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2006)

"Suivre la procédure...". Bon admettons. Mais il y a aussi de véritables têtes à claques chez les hotliners (chez Wanadoo, en ce qui me concerne).

Imaginez que ça faisait déjà plusieurs jours (semaines) que j'avais le même problème qui se répétait à intervalles réguliers, toujours pour une même raison, déjà clairement établie et extérieure à mon installation (que j'avais encore pris soin de tester, par acquis de conscience). Chaque fois, l'ADSL était reparti sans que personne n'intervienne chez moi.

Cette fois, la hotlineuses, qui suivait frénétiquement cette fameuse procédure sans tenir compte de ce que je lui disais, a été amenée à exiger (1) que j'envoie mon modem en réparation, puis (2) que je paye le passage d'un technicien à domicile. J'ai bien entendu refusé, avec force d'explications. Elle était tellement butée que j'ai dû finir par abandonner, et rappeler le lendemain.

Bien entendu, après plusieurs jours, l'affaire a fini par se régler sans que personne n'entre chez moi ni ne touche à mon matériel et à mon installation.

Procédure de m... , bonne pour les gogos, plutôt, oui  !


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

vg93179 a dit:


> Voil&#224;, c'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s ce que je voulais dire. La hotline est un service client. La moindre des choses est de l'&#233;couter. En plus on le paye une fortune ! Et beaucoup de hotliners se permettent un ton &#224; la limite du grossier, en tout cas de l'insultant.
> Et quand je lis tes propos, je ne m'&#233;tonne pas : tu n'as aucun respect pour les clients !
> C'est lamentable .


 
Oh et si tu as besoin d'etre ecouter, appelle le service SOS amiti&#233; ... la hotline est la pour r&#233;soudre les probl&#232;mes du client donc il &#233;coute la r&#233;ponse aux questions pos&#233;es, mais bon apr&#232;s le client peut raconter sa vie, ca fera pas avancer les choses

Je suis client avant tout, je n'ai &#233;t&#233; hotliner que quelques mois, et du respect pour les clients j'en avais, et j'en ai ... Malheureusement, le client lui en a d'autant moins que le hotliner doit toujours aider, et ne pas r&#233;pliquer quant aux insultes (et il y en a toujours) alors que la majorit&#233; des clients savent pertinament que la r&#232;gle est : le client &#224; toujours raison !

Je ne g&#233;n&#233;ralise pas, mais un client qui connait le technologie ADSL, comme Luc G arrive a dire ce qu'il y a a dire, il a fait les test, il appelle la hotline et donne directement le r&#233;sultat des tests.

Et inversement, d'autres personnes, appelle la hotline sans avoir fait ces test et soutient que ca vient pas de chez lui ... et la s'en suit un quart d'heure de d&#233;bat pour faire comprendre au dit client qu'il faut absolument avoir ces r&#233;sultats, mais lui soutient qu'il n'a pas besoin de les faire vu qu'il est s&#251;r que c'est pas son installation !


Donc les personnes qui n'y comprennent rien, et bien au moins elle font les test sans rien demander et le r&#233;sultat est l&#224;, tandis qu'apr&#232;s il y a les gens qui font style : je m'y connais et qui perdent 5 minutes &#224; discuter, pour apr&#232;s se rendre compte qu'ils ont peut etre tord.

Il y a la cat&#233;gorie Luc G, qui s'y connait et qui ECOUTE quand m&#234;me ce qu'on lui demande et de surcroit facilite la tache du hotliner.

Il y a la derni&#232;re cat&#233;gorie de clients : qui s'y connait, mais qui veut jouer le malin avec le hotliner, tout en sachant que de toute fa&#231;on : seul, il pourra pas r&#233;soudre son probl&#232;me mais qui veut pas se plier aux tests qui pourront lui donner tord, dans le cas ou son instal est foireuse ...

Alors ne me parle pas du respect que le hotliner, n'a apparamment pas (selon toi) pour le client, alors que inversement, le client se fout ouvertement de ce que dit le hotliner et le prends pour un m&#233;chant vilain qui veut juste pas r&#233;gler son probl&#232;me et le garder au t&#233;l&#233;phone le plus longtemps !

Une derni&#232;re chose, tous les FAI savent que pour garder un client, le SAV doit &#234;tre parfait ... au vu de la concurrence, alors 1 question : pourquoi les hotliners devrait essayer de se foutre de la gueule du client, sa place est alors en p&#233;ril (des travailleurs c'est pas ca qui manquent ...)


----------



## vg93179 (24 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Une dernière chose, tous les FAI savent que pour garder un client, le SAV doit être parfait ... au vu de la concurrence, alors 1 question : pourquoi les hotliners devrait essayer de se foutre de la gueule du client, sa place est alors en péril (des travailleurs c'est pas ca qui manquent ...)



Si tu demandes à l'ensemble des internautes leur problème avec leur FAI, ils te répondront en grande majorité le SAV !!!!!!!!! 
Je pense -et ce n'est que mon avis -  que les FAI ne misent pas sur le SAV, mais sur le marketing pour aller chercher de nouveaux clients. 
Après, ils font du beurre avec le SAV, en tentant de faire payer le plus cher possible en dépensant le moins possible. 
Et quand quelqun veut résilier, ils le renvoient vers une hotline capable de promettre monts et merveilles (ils me l'ont passé 3 fois chez France tel  : mois gratuits, nouvelle livebox grato, remises, etc... ) 
Sachant que pour la plupart des gens, changer de FAI est une galere (nouvelle installation, quelques jours sans internet parfois, changement des emails, reparamétrage des messageries, bref pour un novice , une montagne)... 
Sur le lot, ils gagnent plus de clients qu'ils n'en perdent avec cette politique.


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Peut être as tu raison sur ce point, mais saches que la politique de la boîte dans laquelle je bossais est de satisfaire au mieux le client, en répondant à ses demandes, de la meilleur manière possible ... donc essayer d'écourter au plus l'appel et en répondant à la demande du client ... donc résoudre au mieux son problème ...

Ceci chez Clubi, Cegetel entre autre (perso j'étais chez club internet) et franchement, c'est peut être pas une généralité (ou alors c'est juste FT) mais je suis chez Neuf, et ils font le plus possible en cas de panne, ils te rappellent même ... 

Alors toutes les Hotlines ne sont pas comme tu les décrivent, peut être y en a-til qui existent, mais je ne les ai jamais cotoyés, que ce soit en tant que collègue ou en tant que client ...


----------

